# Struts Textfeld



## JavaAnfänger2 (15. Jan 2006)

Hi Leute,

arbeite zur Zeit an einer jsp-Seite mit einem Text-Eingabefeld. Arbeite auch mit Struts.
Wie muss dieses Textfeld unter Struts definiert werden??

<html:text name=" "    property=" "> Wie speichere ich die Eingaben weg??

Rufe ich über "property" eine set-Methode auf um dass ganze wegzuspeichern????


Bitte um Hilfe...

Cu


----------



## clemson (15. Jan 2006)

mittels dem attribut property legst du fest, welches feld deiner actionform mit dem wert aus diesem textfeld belegt werden soll...

nähere infos


----------



## JavaUser44 (16. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe!!

erklär nochmal mein Problem:

1. Möchte Eingabe über ein textfeld tätigen 

2. Diese Eingabe wegspeichern und später wieder auslesen


Wie realisiere ich das??

1. Wann wird die Eingabe gespeichert??

2. Was ist nötig um die getroffene Eingabe in irgendeiner Weise wegzuspeichern??

Beispiel:

habe in einer klasse in Java Methoden ( getTextEingabe und setTextEingabe). Wie setzte ich diese ein um Textfeldeingabe wegzuspeichern??


----------



## JavaUser44 (16. Jan 2006)

Hi,

hat denn keiner einen Rat für mich??

Wie werden die Eingaben im Textfeld weggespeichert??

<htm.text name="Name der Bean mit den Methoden" property="muss eine set
ethode sein" >

Stimmt das?? 

Lese ich die Eingaben dann wieder mittels einer get_methode aus????


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## clemson (16. Jan 2006)

ja, das stimmt so. ich verstehe irgendwie deine frage nicht: wo genau willst du das ganze denn wieder auslesen? in einer struts-action oder in der jsp?


----------



## JavaUser2 (16. Jan 2006)

Hi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Hab ein Formularfeld in dem ein Texteingabefeld ist. In diesem Eingabefeld können z.b für einen Film Bemerkungen getätigt werden. 
Diese Bemerkungen sollen über eine Methode setBemerkungen in einer Bean Bemerkung abgelegt werden. 
Wird ein anderer Film ausgewählt soll mir zugleich die zugehörige(vorher getätigte) Bemerkung in diesem Textfeld angezeigt(ausgelesen) werden.

Jetzt hatte ich eben mit der Umsetzung Probleme. Ich wär folgendermassen vorgegangen:

<html: text name="Name der Bean mit den Methoden" property="set-Methoden um die Eingaben im Textfeld wegzuspeichern">

Ist das der normale weg??

Ebenfalls bräuchte ich doch auch eine get-Methode die mir bei Aufruf des Formulars die vorher getätigte Bemerkung zurückgibt, oder???

Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich noch, bzw. stimmt das eingentlich alles???

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!


Mfg


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2006)

eine Frage, die mit einer Buchempfehlung gut beantwortet werden kann. Da macht jemand "was" mit Struts, ohne die Doku gelesen zu haben. 

<html: text name="Name der Bean mit den Methoden" property="set-Methoden um die Eingaben im Textfeld wegzuspeichern">

ja das ist der normale weg

<html:text name="aktuellerFilm" property="bemerkung"/>

dabei muss es in der session ein Objekt namens "aktuellerFilm" geben und dieses Objekt muss die besagten Methoden getBemerkung() und setBemerkung(String xxx) haben.


----------



## JavaUser44 (18. Jan 2006)

Hi,

Danke für eure rasche Antwort!!!!!

Hab jedoch noch ein VerständnisProblem:

<html:text 
name="Name der Bean"                                                                                                --->   ist klar!!
property="set-Methode zum abspeichern"                                                                        ---> ist auch klar!!
value="get-Methode um die bisher getätigte Bemerkung wieder im Textfeld anzuzeigen"     --->  ist auch klar"


Da ich jedoch unter Struts bei dem Namen der Methode das get und set weglasse würde es folgendermassen lauten:

<html:text name="aktuellerFilm" property="bemerkung" value="bemerkung" >

Geht das so überhaupt, kann er hier zw. set und get unterscheiden ??????


Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe!!!!

Mfg


----------



## clemson (18. Jan 2006)

das mit dem value hast du falsch verstanden... das attribut value ist nur dafür da, damit, wenn diese jsp geladen wird - und eben auch dieses tag - ein wert in deinem textfeld steht. kann das servlet allerdings eine bean finden, und diese bean hat dann auch noch eine variable mit dem namen "bemerkung", dann wird der wert dieser variable eingefügt


----------



## JavaUser44 (19. Jan 2006)

Hi,

Danke für eure Hilfe...


Letzte Fragen:

Wann wird der Inhalt des Textfelds weggespeichert?? Muss hier ein spezielles Event definiert werden???


Danke


----------



## clemson (19. Jan 2006)

JavaUser44 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wann wird der Inhalt des Textfelds weggespeichert?? Muss hier ein spezielles Event definiert werden???



sobald die form submitted wird, werden alle werte in die form-bean gespeichert


----------

